# Maybe next year.



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I have had a hard time getting into the spirit this year. I hope to get it before tomorrow.:jol:
Happy Halloween Everyone!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

HIB! You MUST at LEAST carve a JOL.
I predict a very good year for you. Halloween will be the best ever for you then.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy halloween to you as well sorry to hear about the loss of spirit some times people need a break from certain things good luck next year!!!!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

I had a hard time getting motivation this year too... but once I got started, it came naturally, as usual. I hope you enjoy the holiday in any case. Happy Halloween!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dr M is right - carve a jack-o (and post it in the 2009 thread for me). Then relax and enjoy the day, whatever it may bring.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder! WIth all the other stuff I've been worrying about getting ready, I totally forgot to even GET pumpkins, let alone carve them. Must do that tomorrow. I need more time!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Don't worry MH, I didn't get a fresh pumpkin either...too busy! Maybe later. HIB keep your spirits (no pun intended) up! Hope you get some cute TOT's as you listen to eerie music, watch some scary movies, get some take-out, eat some candy and just chill! HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

HIB, Happy Halloween, !!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Well, I busted my butt all day Saturday putting up stuff. My nephew and his buddy came over and dressed up and helped out with our modest haunt. I did not feel it until the first TOT came through the tent, then WOOHOO! had a good turn out and a really great time.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

See? It works!! 

Honestly, I was in the same boat. Everything was going wrong all week; traffic getting to the haunt was so bad I almost turned around and went home. Later I was so frustrated just trying to get my contacts in (the camel's back/straw scenario) I was about this close to calling it quits... but after that first good scare I was lit for the night. Just gotta push yourself to get started... then once the fun starts it's no turning back!


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

My Halloween mood was killed by heavy snow....but as I saw it did not kill the spirit itself...I recovered!


----------

